# Ferret Questions



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm a teenage girl and I'm thinking of getting a Ferret, but I have a few questions. I have always loved Ferrets. This isn't a one time thing. I have always been quite a ferret fan. Recently I saw an add in the local newspaper about some ferrets at our local animal shelter and that re-spurred my interest in them.

I've done quite a bit of research on them and these are the questions I have:

1) The oder, is it as bad as everyone says?
So people say they have this really bad smell. I've had two rats before and they had a certain strong 'smell' although that never bothered me. Do ferrets really smell that bad?

2) Do they have to live in pairs?
So basically my parents really are not keen on the idea of having a ferret in the house let alone two. Now I know it's obviously better to have two or more, but is it essential? I would give my ferret a whole lot of attention. I'm quite a playful and touchy-feely person so I'd definitely get it out a lot every day. I've seen people with just one ferret before because they were in the same situation as me (parents could only stand one) and they seemed fine.

Thank you! I'm quite passionate about ferrets and would be greatful for any help. <333


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Ferret smell is pretty powerful... It does cling to clothes. I don't mind it at all, to me it just smells like a casserole, but it does follow you around.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They do smell, im a new owner and its not a horrible smell as such but to be honest i wouldnt want it in the house unless it was in one room (i.e a spare) 

Id get two we only had a single girl for a few hours before we got her a friend but the change was amazing she went from being quite a shy girl to this little firecracker! They love snuggling up together, trashing the playhouse and play fighting. 

Theo the male because hes been neutured doesnt seem to smell as much as Olive the female does shes due to be spayed end of the month. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes they do have a smell but this can be controlled though spay/castration and keeping the cage and bedding clean. Tip :: Dont use old clothes/blankets as the oder gets trapped in the fibres and the ferret will smell stronger and stronger.


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. 

I'm pretty sure the smell wouldn't bother me. It's just that my parents might not be too keen on it. If like DKDREAM said, the smell can be controlled then my parents are way more likely to allow me to have a ferret.

As for getting two, I don't think that would be impossible. 
If my parents can see how well I look after one, then I'm pretty sure they'd have no problem with me getting another. Especially as I have to pay for everything.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hobs smell more then jills, but if you get a jill she will need to be spayed before she comes into season. The hobs make the best pets though in my opinion they are more cuddly. If you got him castrated it would reduce the smell a lot


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

^ I'm leaning more towards getting a pair of hobs. 
The other option is to maybe get a male and female. Do male and female pairs get along well?
I would definitely get them done or buy them already done. I read about how jills can die during her season if she's not mated with or not spayed.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aslong as they're done, any pair combination will work. Its more about what you prefer.  my advice would be pop to a rescue and handle both sex's see which you prefer. Jills are more independent


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yes, I've decided that if I was to adopt a pair of ferrets then I'd get them from our local RSPCA. They've had a bit of a ferret overload at the moment so I'd love to help them out by giving some abandoned ferrets a new chance at life. <3

Hopefully I can convince my dad to drive me up there soon just so I can have a look.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

That is lovely to give them a 2nd chance sadly ferrets are a throw away pet to some people.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The RSPCA will prob have them done already which is a bonus 

I paid £20 for theo from my local rescue and they had already neutered him and he's such a soppy boy!


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

^ Yep, on my local RSPCA's website it says that their ferrets are already done unless they're underage. 

I think my mum and dad are giving me hints that they might be warming up to the idea. I'm going to talk to my mum about it properly tonight. Hopefuly it all goes to plan. *fingers crossed*


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

If your anywhere near birmingham there is a brill rescue there, they are completely over run at the min as the had 12 jills come in all pregnant and they all gave birth to 5 or more kits. They neuter before adoption and they have older pairs that can be adopted together


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunatly I'm not near Birmingham no. 

Just an update, after talking to my mum last night about how much I want a ferret and after showing her all the work I did on it she has joined my side. She thinks I did a great job and she said she doesn't mind me getting a pair or ferrets. :thumbup:

Now it's only dad to go. He's the one who makes all the decisions, but having mum on my side is great! I'm waiting till next week to ask my dad because he's off so he'll be in a happy mood. :thumbup:


----------

